
Lipschitz Continuous ODEs are Pspace Complete - carterschonwald
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~kawamura/publ/ode_pspace/
======
carterschonwald
I think folks will find this paper and associated slides really interesting
because its always fascinating to see to see an interplay between continuous
and discrete math

